# PO Boxes



## Rigger- (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I managed to open an account with Cyprus Post and hire a PO box so I can get my UK mail delivered at until I sort out a permanent address and understand what is what. 

Could a kind person please help me with:


Has anyone got experience with PO Boxes?
Can I start using the PO box address straightaway or do I need to collect the keys first?
I searched everywhere but can't find how I should be addressing to a PO box? This sounds stupid but when I applied for the PO box and assigned a PO box number no explanation has been given. Do I just address as PO Box xxxxx, Republic of Cyprus?
Has anyone used the Royal Mail redirection to a PO box in Cyprus? This is kind of a repeat of Q1. Apologies


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Has anyone got experience with PO Boxes? Yes, we have one.
Can I start using the PO box address straightaway or do I need to collect the keys first? You can start using it as soon as you have paid the rental fee.
I searched everywhere but can't find how I should be addressing to a PO box? This sounds stupid but when I applied for the PO box and assigned a PO box number no explanation has been given. Do I just address as PO Box xxxxx, Republic of Cyprus?
Address should be: Your name, P.O Box xxxx, The village where the post office is located, the post code for the post office then Cyprus (or Republic of if you wish) 
Has anyone used the Royal Mail redirection to a PO box in Cyprus? This is kind of a repeat of Q1. Apologies. if I remember correctly you can redirect Royal Mail to a foreign P.O.Box but the price is extortionate! Before we moved here I arranged with our bank and all other interested parties to send mail to our box here, I also arranged for our Cypriot bank and utility companies to use our PO Box for correspondence etc. Since then our village post delivery has improved a lot but for speed and security we still use the PO Box for essential mail. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You just put the PO box number followed by the postal code of the post office and the town. 

For example our PO address was 
P.O box XXXX
XXXX Paphos.
Cyprus.


You will need to collect the key from the post office before you can start to retrieve your post but could have post sent there in the meantime I suppose.

You will get a notification every year when the subscription is due to be paid.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Daft question time again 

Are there different types/sizes of PO Boxes at different prices and how much per year ? 

Thanks

Jim


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

All the ones I've seen are the same size, our post office puts a note in the box to collect inside for anything to large for the box.
Rent/year is €31 but reduces slightly if you pay for a 2-3 year rental period. We also had a one off €6 charge for the key but as that was 6 years ago it may have increased.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

JonandGaynor said:


> All the ones I've seen are the same size, our post office puts a note in the box to collect inside for anything to large for the box.
> Rent/year is €31 but reduces slightly if you pay for a 2-3 year rental period. We also had a one off €6 charge for the key but as that was 6 years ago it may have increased.


Many thanks 

Jim


----------



## Rigger- (Apr 7, 2020)

Shotokan101 said:


> Daft question time again
> 
> Are there different types/sizes of PO Boxes at different prices and how much per year ?
> 
> ...


Hiya. 

I can give you up to date prices. The rental period starts from 1st January and ends in 31st December. The rent for one year is 23.25 Euros, and the key charge is still 6 Euros.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Rigger- said:


> Hiya.
> 
> I can give you up to date prices. The rental period starts from 1st January and ends in 31st December. The rent for one year is 23.25 Euros, and the key charge is still 6 Euros.



Very cheap - good to know thanks 

Jim


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Rigger- said:


> Hiya.
> 
> I can give you up to date prices. The rental period starts from 1st January and ends in 31st December. The rent for one year is 23.25 Euros, and the key charge is still 6 Euros.


The rental we pay is definitely €31/year and I would have thought the Post Office would charge the same throughout Cyprus.
Perhaps they are only charging you for the remaining 9 months of the year commencing April, which coincidentally comes to €23.25.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

JonandGaynor said:


> The rental we pay is definitely €31/year and I would have thought the Post Office would charge the same throughout Cyprus.
> Perhaps they are only charging you for the remaining 9 months of the year commencing April, which coincidentally comes to €23.25.


To confirm what I have said:
https://www.cypruspost.post/en/taxidromikes-thirides-rates


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Shotokan101 said:


> Very cheap - good to know thanks


I live in Erimi and had a PO Box since we moved to the village in 2004. It costs me significantly less than € 31.00/annum - in fact it's free.

Maybe worthwhile asking at your village post office what they'll charge you.

Regards,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> The rental we pay is definitely €31/year and I would have thought the Post Office would charge the same throughout Cyprus.
> Perhaps they are only charging you for the remaining 9 months of the year commencing April, which coincidentally comes to €23.25.


I agree. We used to pay 31euros per year.


----------



## Rigger- (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your replies. As pointed out because I hired the box in the second quarter I paid less, which makes complete sense.


----------

